# Matisse 4 eclipse



## philBerlin (14. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

weiss einer, ob es inzwischen ein Matisse Plugin für eclipse gibt? 

Ansonsten, was kann man so alternativ empfehlen?

Viele Grüße 
Phil


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. August 2007)

Hallo,

die myeclipseide hat den Matisse GUI-Builder schon seit längerem integriert:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/...uilder-matisse-laeuft-auch-unter-eclipse.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## philBerlin (14. August 2007)

Hallochen,

den Link hab ich schon gelesen... so wie ich das verstehe ist MyEclipse kostenpflichtig.
Kann man nicht das Matisse Plugin von MyEclipse klauen und dann ins normale eclipse integrieren? 

Bzw. wie bekomme ich Matisse in mein eclipse ohne MyEclipse? 

Viele Grüße
Phil


----------



## philBerlin (14. August 2007)

Window Builder liefert die Antwort zu Matisse und MyEclipse

Auf der Seite

http://www.instantiations.com/windowbuilderpro/default.htm

bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen:



> Why is WindowBuilder Better than Matisse?
> 
> 
> WindowBuilder is a native Eclipse plugin from the ground up and will run in any Eclipse-based IDE; Matisse is not and can not



Jut, dann stellt sich nur noch die Frage welcher GUI Builder ist zu empfehlen WindowBuilder
Visual Editor
oder Jigloo?

Wenn jemand nen guten Tip hat, würde ich mich freuen...

Viele Grüße
Phil


----------



## philBerlin (14. August 2007)

Mist WindowBuilder Pro kostet auch...

...bleiben noch Jigloo oder Visual Editor!


----------



## NomadSoul (14. August 2007)

Jigloo kostet auch für komerzielle Projekte


----------

